# Constantly feel bloated?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am always bloated, and can't stomach the thought of eating anything. I have been out of the gym for a while now due to increased hours at work, so its hard enough motivating myself to get back in. I'm starting by spending time making and preparing food, but I'm hardly eating it. Once I get back in the gym should this problem stop?

I have also been eating rice cakes quite abit, is there anything wrong with eating 4 of these with each meal, and cutting carbs from pasta/rice by say 10g?

Thanks.


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

try a fibre supplement.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

Get back to the gym and your appetite will go up! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rice cakes are super high in the glycemic index and almost as high as sugar, if you want to diet down, drop those.

Try some digestive enzymes with each meal, this will help you digest your food and most likely curb that bloating condition.

Pro-biotics will help you digest your food too and this will help in the elimination of food.

That will support the good bacteria in your system.

70% of your immune system is in the intestines, taking pro-biotics daily will help.

Fiber as above will help you with elimination, and also is a good idea as it helps lower cholesterol, among other positive things.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

HGH?


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pop a ring of pineapple with each meal. This should help with bloating and digestion.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

stop eating?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goose said:


> Pop a ring of pineapple with each meal. This should help with bloating and digestion.


This one is my favorite of all: http://rgarden.com/retail/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=10_11_14

It contains amylase, protease, cellulase, lipase, maltase, invertase (sucrase), lactase, and cellulose.

All the digestive enzymes for breaking down proteins, carbs, fats, and even fiber.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I am looking to bulk, so the rice cakes should be fine?

Somebody has advised me to stay clear of pasta, and eat only rice cakes, brown rice and parsnips. Surely these are not complex enough for a bulk?


----------



## Stork (Jun 21, 2008)

Cut down on carbs and eat more fats. Carb-rich meals always make me bloated.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

If you are consuming large quantities of products with wheat in them such as pasta, breads and cereals.....these could be the source of your type of aggravation. I suspect also that you get really lethargic after eating a meal with wheat based products and feel like going comatose on your sofa for a while.

Speaking from personal experience once I had eliminated wheat products from my diet altogether I do not get bloated or lethargic.

Might be a question of a process of elimnation to see what products make you feel bloated.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

That's it exactly mate, but what else could I eat instead of those?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

oats for breakfast, keep carb portions to around 50g per meal such as wholemeal pasta, brown rice/basmati rice, 200g sweet pot or normal pot.

add pineapple as goose suggested i find this very good. if you need extra cals add nuts to each meal or olive oil instead of rice cakes.


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> oats for breakfast, keep carb portions to around 50g per meal such as wholemeal pasta, brown rice/basmati rice, 200g sweet pot or normal pot.
> 
> add pineapple as goose suggested i find this very good. if you need extra cals add nuts to each meal or olive oil instead of rice cakes.


what nuts would u say are best sorry for the hijack:thumbup1:


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Oats majority of the time contain wheat.

Matt


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Also how does the pineapple work? sounds a good one that.

Matt


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mwaite1985 said:


> Also how does the pineapple work? sounds a good one that.
> 
> Matt


It is bromoline and it is primarily for breaking down protein.

there are others that work better and are for all the macros.

Amalase for carbs

Protease for protein

lipase for fats, and a bunch of others too.


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the info, may try some some Amalase for the carbs...

Many thanks,

Matt


----------



## crayzee (Aug 10, 2009)

I could be wrong on this but bloating is a sighn of intolerance to some type of food??


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, from what I have read also your body can become inolterant to wheat over time, as your body takes in so much with a normal diet it just cant handle it.

Matt


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just a thought but i have been eating only fruit and veg for my carb sources now for 3 weeks and i have no bloat/gas issues or stomach discomforts in anyway. to be honest my stomach is the best its been in a very long time and i feel great.


----------



## Mwaite1985 (Jul 24, 2009)

What veggies are you having as your carb source? I'm doing the same also.

Matt


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

It sounds like you need activia... you know that yoghurt stuff from the ad...??!! 

Also are you taking shakes or just whole food... it could be a lactose intolerance...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

green beans, broccoli if that question was aimed at me. 100g with with every solid meal bar breakfast


----------



## ramsay_1 (Nov 8, 2008)

Surely 80G or carbs per sitting from just veg alone will be hard though? I have been looking at Parsnips, they seem around 25g carbs per 150g. So 300g parsnips with a few rice cakes should be fine?

I have been having shakes also, I mix them with water.

This is MrBez btw, at my mates house.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why not have half veg/half fruit


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Are carbs from fruit and veg fine for bulking though?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

of course why wouldnt they be? as long as they come with protein and fat thats a complete meal,


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I just always thought that nothing other than complex carbs were any good?


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

mrbez said:


> That's it exactly mate, but what else could I eat instead of those?


Brown rice; sweet potatoes; you could try some of the Free From (wheat)products found at your supermarket. Quinoa is very good source of carbs as is cassava more commonly known to us in the west as tapioca - however this product is a root vegetable and can be cooked like potato and served with any meat dishes.

Lou


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Guys I have just been wondering, for the last 2 months I haven't trained, and my diet has pretty much been non existent.

But I am trying to eat now like I was 3 months ago, when I was 15.7 stone.

As I haven't trained, and lost size and appetite, I'm bound to feel like this trying to eat the same aren't I?

So surely I should drop portion sizes and gradually build them up as my stomach will have shrunk at the moment?

Thanks.


----------

